#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-09-11
<pepesandi> hola, necesito ayuda, acabo de instalar 9.04 y no puedo conectarme a internet con mi kolbi datacrd
<servman> hola
<servman> hay alguien aqui
<servman> necesito soporte please
<servman> hola hay alguien aqui
